# Starting off JOAD kids with a Genesis compound bow



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Targets,

I am a BIG fan of the Genesis as a beginner's bow! They draw more like a recurve than a "full up" compound bow. The difference is that they do not build up in draw weight as they are drawn but neither do they have any "let off." The only negative that I see is the physical weight of the bow. For smaller kids, just lifting the bow can be a challenge which leads to high shoulders (bow side) and leaning back away from the target. This still happens with light weight wood recurves but not to the same degree. They are nearly "bullet proof" ( kid proof -- very durable). They are adjustable from roughly 10 to 20# draw weight, can accommodate a draw up to about 30" and at a 20# setting it is claimed they will shoot about the same speed as a 35# recurve.

If you are working with really small(young) kids, don't overlook the "mini-Genesis." Essentially the same bow but "scaled" down in size and weight.

Arne


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

We use both recurve and genesis bows. The genesis and mini genesis are great for initial learning.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Agree with Rick and Moe. As a long-time traditional bowhunter and archer, I was at first very much against putting a "compound" in the hands of young kids, preferring instead that they at least begin with a recurve. But after volunteering for serveral years to staff the S. Illinois state fair archery tent (where literally thousands of 1st time archers stopped by to try archery) I was a believer. We had both recurves and Genesis bows, and we always made sure the archers were offered both to use. But I can tell you it was a big help to have the Genesis bows there for the folks that couldn't pull a recurve far enough to get enough draw weight to really hit anything, and for the adults who were too big for the youth recurves we had. 

The most important thing here is that they are shooting with their fingers. I am still astounded by the number of young men and women, and even adults, that have never shot a bow with their fingers. For someone that started shooting when there were as many recurves at the range as compounds (or more), this is hard for me to get used to. A HUGE advantage of the Genesis bows is that they have a low holding weight and are easy on the fingers, allowing an archer to shoot them without a finger tab or glove. Even a lightweight recurve is pretty tough on the fingers after a few shots. So the Genesis is the best of both worlds. 

I would still transition any "serious" young archer to a good takedown recurve as soon as possible, but I see nothing at all wrong with using a Genesis bow to get them started.

John


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

John, I agree 100% that beginner's should learn fingers first! *"For someone that started shooting when there were as many recurves at the range as compounds (or more)"* :wink: I started when long bows and recurves out numbered compounds by 100%, and that was absolute for many years.
Arne


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

We use them with our kids and they work great! No DL adjustment needed, but keep in mind that there is no let off and they are not very accurate.

A simple peep and sight does wonders for those who want to stay on the compound route....


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

For those of you using the genesis bow I have found the turbowspeed draw stop a useful tool to give the student a "wall" of sorts for draw length consistency. It is also quite useful for teaching compound archers the proper way to use a release aid as the draw weight at full draw can be set about the same as their normal holding weight. This way they don't have to deal with the peak weight of a normal compound. This is particularly useful teaching a back tension release aid to a newbie.
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/turbowspeed-turbo-draw-stop-for-genesis-bows.html


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

My first bow was a Genesis. That small $175 investment has now cost me literally thousands in stickbows as well as launching me into the most fascinating hobby of my lifetime.

They are a joy to shoot for the novice and an excellent gateway to any method of archery the student decides to move into.

(NASP uses aluminum 1820's for reasons of leveling the playing field and durability ... for personal use I used carbon 600's (or pick your own flavor) which shot much faster and more accurately.)


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> But I can tell you it was a big help to have the Genesis bows there for the folks that couldn't pull a recurve far enough to get enough draw weight to really hit anything, and for the adults who were too big for the youth recurves we had. ... A HUGE advantage of the Genesis bows is that they have a low holding weight and are easy on the fingers, allowing an archer to shoot them without a finger tab or glove. Even a lightweight recurve is pretty tough on the fingers after a few shots. So the Genesis is the best of both worlds.


I was a little dubious of the Genesis when I first saw it, but I'm for any tool that helps make archery easier to teach and learn, so I see them as, er, another arrow in our quiver of teaching tools. Although the genesis bows are more efficient than light weight recurves, we've found that 10 pound recurves work can just fine out to 30 meters, and they have much more oblique string angle. Granted, you need a target the arrows will stick in, but our whitetail matts and straw bales with supplemental ethafoam and/or cardboard work fine. We generally use them at closer to 7 meters for new students. We've got a bunch of these ten pound training bows from Quintessential Productions:









(The "Package 1 -- Training Bow" is billed as "non-shootable" but of course it is just as shootable as any other bow, you just need to put a rest on it. I do not recommend the wire rests QP sells with their "Package 2 -- Shootable Bow" as they tend to come appart, and also rip off vanes, though QP may have switched rests since the last time we bought some.)

They are just a Rolan riser with really light limbs, but they are a great teaching tool and I highly recommend them. And anyone who thinks they have a smooth release should give them a try, too. IIRC, super light weight bows were sometimes called "blooper bows" because they magnify bad releases.

But, back to the Genesis bows. If I had to teach kids and adults with just one bow, the Genesis would be the way to go, though the 30" draw length is just a tad too short to really accommodate many adults--so, they are good but not magic. (Yes, there is the larger Genesis, but it weighs more and has a higher minimum draw weight, so not as good for smaller kids and some weaker adults)


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Warbow, of course those bows can be used to great effect. But when a 4' tall 8 year old is staring you in the face, hoping you're the guy who's going to help him break that balloon at 15 yards in front of his heroes (mom and dad), I can assure you that it's nice to have both the Genesis bow and the recurve to choose from 

John


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

limbwalker said:


> Warbow, of course those bows can be used to great effect. But when a 4' tall 8 year old is staring you in the face, hoping you're the guy who's going to help him break that balloon at 15 yards in front of his heroes (mom and dad), I can assure you that it's nice to have both the Genesis bow and the recurve to choose from
> 
> John


No question, LW. The Genesis bows a great thing to have, especially for the applications you've outlined. And, as you say, especially for kids with short draw lengths. If I was doing the kind of outreach you were doing I'd be glad to have a bunch of them.


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

I bought my 8yr boy a Genisis and at it's lightest setting it was too much for him (he's a little guy). So I got him a MiniGenisis. He loves's shooting all red and gold at 12yds. Every other month I turn up the limbs another 1/4 turn and now he could be shooting the first Genisis I got him, but I'm going to wait till I bottom out the Mini's limbs. Then I know he'll have the confidence to shoot the Genisis or another compound that does have a draw weight let off


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

atjurhs said:


> I bought my 8yr boy a Genisis and at it's lightest setting it was too much for him (he's a little guy). So I got him a MiniGenisis. He loves's shooting all red and gold at 12yds. Every other month I turn up the limbs another 1/4 turn and now he could be shooting the first Genisis I got him, but I'm going to wait till I bottom out the Mini's limbs. Then I know he'll have the confidence to shoot the Genisis or another compound that does have a draw weight let off


Hats off to you for getting him a bow that he can use. Hate to say it, but there are folks who get a bow that doesn't work and never get a second that does.


----------



## Targets3D (Jan 25, 2010)

atjurhs said:


> I bought my 8yr boy a Genisis and at it's lightest setting it was too much for him (he's a little guy). So I got him a MiniGenisis. He loves's shooting all red and gold at 12yds. Every other month I turn up the limbs another 1/4 turn and now he could be shooting the first Genisis I got him, but I'm going to wait till I bottom out the Mini's limbs. Then I know he'll have the confidence to shoot the Genisis or another compound that does have a draw weight let off


I was wondering whether to go for a Genesis Mini or a regular. The current for the 9year old bow is a 15lb PSE Junior recurve - he can draw it but looks like he is staining. I heard the regular genesis goes down to 10lbs - was that still too heavy? should I get a mini instead?


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Targets, I'd suggest that for the smaller kids that the physical weight of the bow is a bigger challenge than the draw weight. The regular Genesis can be dialed down to 10# draw weight, Not sure the weight range for the mini. Just check to see that the shooter can raise the bow into shooting position without leaning back or raising the shoulder up to the ear.

Arne


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

The Genesis weighs 2.95#, with 10-20# DW and DL up to 30". The Mini weighs 2# and is 6" shorter than the Genesis. It has a 6-12# DW and DL of 14-25". The Pro is the same weight and size as the Genesis, but adds a draw stop and has a 15-25# DW. My Pro set at 25# and 27.5" draw stop (measured DL of 28.2") gives me a 177 fps velocity using 353 gr Carbon Impact Super Club 30/40 arrows that I left at the full length of 31.5". That is with a finger release.


----------

